# Fogger for humidity, pics included.



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

I am using a fogger to keep humidity up during the day so I don't have to worry about spraying all the time. I turn it on in the morning and off about 7pm. It has a control so that I can adjust how much fog comes out. So far I love this thing. It keeps it at 80%. I also keep it vary warm with a plexiglass cover. Temps are 100 at basking and 78 at cool end. My humid hide also has a sponge and placed at the warm end. Anyone else doing this? How do you like it? Comments good or bad appreciated.


----------



## Fernando123 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a similar setup right now. My basking temp is at 92 degrees. The cool side is about 81-83. I've got a CHE on the cool side and powersun on the basking side. I'm considering plexiglass to cover the whole enclosure, but since my sulcata has been outside everyday for the past couple week's, I haven't worried about it or any humidity issue too much.


----------



## DixieParadise (Jun 22, 2011)

My inside enclosure which I don't use anymore unless I am travelling...keep good humidity just through misting. I am interested to see what others have to say as well.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

I was having issue controling humidity so I switched to a large aquarium and I also use plexi glass as a top and now I have no problems maintaining the humidity at 80% with just misting with a spray bottle..I do like your setup


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm just lazy and don't want to worry about spraying, LOL. I work a lot sometimes 65 hrs a week, so I did not want to worry about if the humidity was high enough. This pertains to a hatchling not an older tort that can stay outside while I am gone.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

I understand your point and I almost bought a fogger myself for my hatchling but we went with the aquarium and it's not being lazy, your doing what works best for you..


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 22, 2011)

Missy said:


> I am using a fogger to keep humidity up during the day so I don't have to worry about spraying all the time. I turn it on in the morning and off about 7pm. It has a control so that I can adjust how much fog comes out. So far I love this thing. It keeps it at 80%. I also keep it vary warm with a plexiglass cover. Temps are 100 at basking and 78 at cool end. My humid hide also has a sponge and placed at the warm end. Anyone else doing this? How do you like it? Comments good or bad appreciated.



Can you explain how the mister works? Is it a separate unit or does it need to be attached to a water source? Where did you get it? Sounds like a great idea. I also have trouble keeping the humidity up high enough.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > I am using a fogger to keep humidity up during the day so I don't have to worry about spraying all the time. I turn it on in the morning and off about 7pm. It has a control so that I can adjust how much fog comes out. So far I love this thing. It keeps it at 80%. I also keep it vary warm with a plexiglass cover. Temps are 100 at basking and 78 at cool end. My humid hide also has a sponge and placed at the warm end. Anyone else doing this? How do you like it? Comments good or bad appreciated.
> ...



Look for zoo med repti fogger they can run upwards of $40 depending on where you get it from. It has a water bottle that's attached to it and it has a timer you can set. It's something like a humidifier but for reptiles. Most pet store's will sell them, I have seen one at pet's mart.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

It's called a Repti Fogger from Zoomed. If you look on Amazon, you'll find it for a good price. Its a small Liter bottle you filled with drinking water. It includes a knob that you can turn it on to create high or low fog. It lasts anywhere from 8-12 hours depending on how strong you have it set. 



dalano73 said:


> Look for zoo med repti fogger they can run upwards of $40 depending on where you get it from. It has a water bottle that's attached to it and it has a timer you can set. It's something like a humidifier but for reptiles. Most pet store's will sell them, I have seen one at pet's mart.



I don't know if it has a timer. Unless there is a different model.


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 22, 2011)

FernandoM said:


> It's called a Repti Fogger from Zoomed. If you look on Amazon, you'll find it for a good price. Its a small Liter bottle you filled with drinking water. It includes a knob that you can turn it on to create high or low fog. It lasts anywhere from 8-12 hours depending on how strong you have it set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Your correct, I was thinking of the fog output control ..


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

It sets outside the enclosure and has a hose. I have a plexiglass top so I drilled a hole to fit the hose through. It works great and Dayo seems to like it. She likes to walk right under the fogger hose.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

I have used foggers in the past... maybe they have changed them and they work better than they used too - but I hated them.

I now use MistKing for my geckos. I'll be buying another one for my tortoises too shortly.


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> I have used foggers in the past... maybe they have changed them and they work better than they used too - but I hated them.
> 
> I now use MistKing for my geckos. I'll be buying another one for my tortoises too shortly.



Ok, what is mistking?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing the info on the foggers. I am going to check it out.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

In simple terms, it's a pump that pumps water from a reservoir to your enclosures.

http://www.mistking.com/

I never mist my geckos anymore. I can set the timer to have it come on 8 times a day if I wanted too and the timer I got I can change the seconds too. I have mine running 30 seconds a few times a day. All I do is fill the 5 gallon reservoir every 2 weeks or so.

http://www.mistking.com/home.php?cat=249


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh thanks Rich, now I want one. Maybe when I get the bigger tort table built.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Missy said:


> Oh thanks Rich, now I want one. Maybe when I get the bigger tort table built.



Everyone who is misting should have one. I'm not lazy to spray my critters down, but I also don't always remember. And when I am away for work (like I am now) then I know my animals are still being hydrated. All my wife is doing is feeding the misting the torts. But that will change soon as I get another MistKing.


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been looking at the ZooMed one, but all the reviews I see are pretty negative. How is yours holding up?


----------



## Missy (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats the one I have. I have only been using it for a week. So far I am very happy with it. You have to fill it every day but I don't mind that. I change out the water bowl anyway so while i'm at it I fill it too. I can turn it up all the way and the humidity gets in the 90's and starts dripping from the plexiglass so I keep it on low and it stays a constant 80%


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

The ZooMed one came out after I bought my MistKing. I have seen it in action, and I am still happy with my MistKing. Once I got it all setup I have been happy with it. I haven't had any issues with it which is why I want another. I have mine hooked up to a 5 gallon pail, although you can do larger and smaller if you wanted too.


----------



## Tortoise (Jun 22, 2011)

SnakeyeZ said:


> The ZooMed one came out after I bought my MistKing. I have seen it in action, and I am still happy with my MistKing. Once I got it all setup I have been happy with it. I haven't had any issues with it which is why I want another. I have mine hooked up to a 5 gallon pail, although you can do larger and smaller if you wanted too.



Hi
Are they expensive?
Does Casey usually have them?
My mister is a Zoo Med Habbamist and I'm sure a gnat could pee better than it squirts!
It started out ok I guess not great but we have hard water and I think the nozzle is too small and now it barely drips out-we have picked at it with needles etc.Also it needs filling at least daily and doesn't hold more than maybe a litre. My set up needs much more water than it can cope with.
Thanks


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been using the fogger since Saturday. So far it's been working fine. I've been reading negative reviews but I also see reviews from people that say that the reason most not all, are negative is because they aren't using RO water so it damages the inside of the mechanism. I guess we'll just hAve to wait this one out!


----------



## LindaF (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been using the zoo med repti fogger for about 8 months. It was under $50.00. It has held up great and works out very well. I like it because it keeps the air in the enclosure humid were spraying just makes things wet. It is nice when I am away at work and know I don't have to worry about the humidity levels. You just need to make sure you don't run it if the water is out. It has happened a few times, but it doesn't seem damaged. My red foot lives hanging out in the fog. When it turns on he always comes out of his hide.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 22, 2011)

Does it affect the temperature?


----------



## Fernando (Jun 22, 2011)

Not that Ive noticed. I don't go under 80 anywhere in the tank


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Jun 22, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> SnakeyeZ said:
> 
> 
> > The ZooMed one came out after I bought my MistKing. I have seen it in action, and I am still happy with my MistKing. Once I got it all setup I have been happy with it. I haven't had any issues with it which is why I want another. I have mine hooked up to a 5 gallon pail, although you can do larger and smaller if you wanted too.
> ...



Yes, Casey carrys them. That's where I got mine. I think he has one right now with 3 nozzles. When I originally bought mine it came with one nozzle and I ordered two additional ones.


----------



## Mean Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

Tortoise said:


> Hi
> Are they expensive?
> Does Casey usually have them?
> My mister is a Zoo Med Habbamist and I'm sure a gnat could pee better than it squirts!
> ...


Soak the nozzle in concentrated vinegar over night, never pick at it with a needle, because it has a very specific shape. for about a hundred bucks you can get a good solid carbon filter that attaches to your sink and cleans most of the junk out, but occasional soaking in concentrated vinegar works quite well otherwise.

If you check inside you will often find a tube that can be extended to sit in a bucket of water, I always end up modifying stuff like that.


----------



## wildponey21 (Jun 23, 2011)

i am getting a 6 week old leo on monday and i was wondering the same do i need to keep it humid. i know when they are adults they don't need alot of humdity.


----------

